
Neural network writes romantic stories for your photos - strin
http://beta.moxel.ai/models/strin/neural-storyteller-gpu/latest
======
strin
The live demo of a neural network to tell romantic stories about images,
thanks to the open-source project by github.com/ryankiros/neural-storyteller.
Drag and drop images to input and see what happens! Share interesting stories
with your friends.

~~~
dummyai
I found the model is good at capturing the statistics of the underlying text -
it's quite good at producing stories that "sound like the original books".
However, coherent reasoning is still in such models.

One example is "... She is a man....". These outputs clearly breaks proper
reasoning constraints (and common sense)

------
dderiso
Amazing site by Tim Shi and SAIL colleagues. So excited to see this take off!

------
chrisprobert
Great to see this coming from a team with such a solid AI background!

------
rockyrmit
very fun and interesting experience

------
zayd
super cool!!

------
gobidasu
amazing!

